# I have a question:



## NaNA6 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a vintage, antique (?) 'folding camera', and would like some feedback as to its value. On the lens is written "Enna Werk Munchen Ennatar Anastigmat 1:4,5 f - 10.5 cm". Above it is the word 'VARIO'. The camera looks like it is in good cosmetic condition (i.e. visually, the camera body looks nice), but I don't know how to determine its condition as a working camera --- or how that would affect its value. I don't personally intend to use the camera, and would like to sell it. Any comments or thoughts from anyone? Any feedback would be most appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Mully (Oct 27, 2012)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi NaNA6 - I've moved your thread over to this Collector's forum.    You will probably get more views and possible replies from the folks who check in here.      We do have some knowledgeable collectors here!   

Good luck!


----------



## panblue (Oct 28, 2012)

NaNA6 said:


> I have a vintage, antique (?) 'folding camera', and would like some feedback as to its value. On the lens is written "Enna Werk Munchen Ennatar Anastigmat 1:4,5 f - 10.5 cm". Above it is the word 'VARIO'. The camera looks like it is in good cosmetic condition (i.e. visually, the camera body looks nice), but I don't know how to determine its condition as a working camera --- or how that would affect its value. I don't personally intend to use the camera, and would like to sell it. Any comments or thoughts from anyone? Any feedback would be most appreciated! Thanks!



 I would guesstimate value for this type of camera/lens at between 20-50 USD, based on prior experience of similar items i've owned/seen offered for sale. The lens sounds to me fairly standard spec for the format/era.

Sorry I can't offer any specifics. Old and rare/valuable aren't always synonymous.


----------



## IanG (Oct 29, 2012)

Values can vary quite markedly. With a 10.5cmm (105mm) lens it's pre-WWII 6x9 rollfilm camera or more likely a 6.5x9 plate camera, which ever it's the bottom of its manufacturers range as it's fittted with a Vario shutter and a lesser known lens. In the 1920's and 30's the cost of a good lens and shutter was usually around half the value of the complete camera (sometimes more) and the Vario shutter is only found onbudget models with low cost lenses.

Panblues estimate of $20-$50 is the right ball park figure, for around $50 I can and have bought similar cameras with excellent lenses and shutters, and here in the UK just paid £3 ($4.80) for a very nice Zeiss Ikonta. It's a buyers market.

Ian


----------

